

Ask HN: How to work with a designer? - Terry_B

Hi guys,<p>I'm sure this question is pretty naive. I'm a developer that has mostly done software. The web stuff I have done has been enterprise, where presentation and design has not mattered as much as the functionality.<p>I want to get started in producing some nice looking public websites as side projects and hiring a designer online when needed.<p>Having not worked alongside a designer before, I'm not really sure of the best process for doing so.<p>I'm used to working with web frameworks like ASP.NET MVC and just using the available controls then adding some images etc and presto!<p>What process do people use for working with designers to establish a pixel-perfect design early and then integrating that with your web framework of choice?<p>What things should I ask of a designer to ensure the process goes fairly smoothly?<p>Thanks!<p>T
======
mydigitalself
Don't just find someone who does good graphic design, you want somebody that
understands interaction design/HCI who is familiar with affordances and can
help you flesh out the key use cases.

remember that design is not just lipstick for your app, it starts at the
beginning of the journey by analysing what you want to achieve, what you want
your users to be doing and, ultimately, how you go about designing the system
itself to help users achieve their goals. you would be surprised at how heavy
an impact design can have on your architecture.

------
hajrice
Hey, I'm pretty badass. I'd like to send you a few examples of my work and way
of working. You'll be impressed. Mail me at hajrice@gmail.com.

Oh and btw, you might want to add a way of having people contact you via hn;
just for future reference.

